# Norman & Co Pocket Watch



## wades (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been giving a pocket watch that belong to my great grandfather, he use it to time his racehorse's. It's a Norman & Co's pocket watch, it has on the face "Norman & Co's LEVER swiss made" and in the back cover it has "STAR 348226". I'm going to have it overhauled return to running condition.

I have tried to find some history of this company and watch but can't find any.

Could some throw some light on this watch's.

Thanks


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

wades said:


> I've been giving a pocket watch that belong to my great grandfather, he use it to time his racehorse's. It's a Norman & Co's pocket watch, it has on the face "Norman & Co's LEVER swiss made" and in the back cover it has "STAR 348226". I'm going to have it overhauled return to running condition.
> 
> I have tried to find some history of this company and watch but can't find any.
> 
> ...


How about a picture of it?


----------

